# Engine.



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

My buddy's thinking of buying a 96 Altima and just wondering, what motor is in it?

Is there anything he should know about that year (probs etc?)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Exile said:


> *My buddy's thinking of buying a 96 Altima and just wondering, what motor is in it?
> 
> Is there anything he should know about that year (probs etc?) *


yeah, SEARCH


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

all altimas until 2002 are ka24de. 2.4 ltr 16 valve twin cam. 150 hp until 00-01 when they gained 5 more. 96 is a pretty kewl year, nothing major to look out for unless its an auto. make sure the fluids not burnt, it shifts smoothly and check the cv joints and boots as well. take it out for a drive and feel for any vibrations, bouncing, shaking, etc. look for leaks around the power steering resevoir, the rack and pinion and the front main seal. basically youre looking for anything you would look for on any other car. i personally wouldnt pay any more than about 4g's for a 96 either. do you know which model it is?


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

Went to check it out last night, looks pretty good, no wierd sounds anything, all i can really complain about is that the previous owner was a smoker and i guess she/he was pretty clumsy cuz there's alot of burnt marks in the car. There's also a few cracks on the rear bumper but the guy says he's going to get it repainted.

As for the model there's no marking on the car, there's no spoiler or foglights so i figure it's not a SE but there's Air Conditioning in it so it might be a GXE?

The guy wants like 6000$ for it, (that's canadian) it's got 100 000KMs on it. The guy also works for some insurance company so he's willing to put 2 eyar warranty on it. so i find that pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

tell him to check out altimas.net


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^haha... hey nismom, check THAT out... i hate it when people smoke in a car, i wont buy one from a smoker no matter how good the deal...


----------

